# OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

## davidmogar

Buenas gentooza,

A ver si me podeis echar una mano por que esto ya me trae de cabeza.

Compre hace no mucho un nuevo ordenador con una grafica ATI 5850. Instale Gentoo sin problemas e instale el driver 'radeon'. Todo parecia funcionar. Al ejecutar glxgears obtenia 500 fps de media, pero un dia, al ejecutar chromium-bsd todo iba leeeento. Al parecer, como muestra glxinfo, no tengo aceleracion por hardware.

He probado de todo sin exito. A ver si entre todos...

Os dejo el log de Xorg, la salida de dmesg, glxgears y glxinfo, el make.conf y el .config del kernel.

Xorg.0.log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294183/

dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294176/

glxgears: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294177/

glxinfo: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294180/

make.conf: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294181/

.config: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294182/

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> 
> direct rendering: Yes

 

hiciste el 

```
eselect opengl set ***
```

 (creo que es raedon en ati)

el rendering lo tenes activado, ahora, los fps que te da es muy poco, en realidad no si si muy, xq los drivers de ati dan pena en linux, pero para que te des una idea, tengo una 8800gt (sera un cuarto maso de tu vga, o por ahi) y me da estos fps:

40052 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8008.356 FPS    en ventana pequeña o sea, como arranca

y maximizado en 1024x768=

14972 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2991.360 FPS

de todas maneras, en teoria esta todo bien, y esta andando como debe tu vga

----------

## i92guboj

Buenos días.

En tu volcado dmesg está la siguiente línea:

```
[    1.100887] [drm:i915_init] *ERROR* drm/i915 can't work without intel_agp module!

```

No se si estará relacionado o no, pero deberías comprobar que tienes dicho módulo activo en tu kernel. Todos los módulos AGP están en el apartado para agpart, bajo los drivers gráficos. Ten en cuenta que esto no tiene que ver con tu chip gráfico, sino con el bus AGP de tu placa madre, que puede ser de un fabricante completamente distinto. Aunque como ya dije arriba, no sé si eso es un problema o no. Supongo que depende de tu chip controlador de AGP.

En la .config que has pegado arriba se ve todo correcto. ¿Seguro que es la configuración del kernel que está usando justo ahora?. 

Este tipo de problemas pueden aparecer por muchas causas, sobre todo después de haber instalado drivers a mano, por la basura que dejan atrás, librerías antiguas que toman precedencia sobre las que setea eselect y cosas por el estilo. Algunas cosas para probar:

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

Si tu mesa es lo suficientemente actual (7.9 del overlay x11, por ejemplo).

```
eselect mesa set r600 #o el que corresponda a tu chip)
```

Si no te aclaras, puedes probar a instalar strace y pegar un volcado de "strace glxinfo", así veremos que librerías opengl está usando tu sistema en vivo. 

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> 
> direct rendering: Yes 
> ...

 

El driver radeon es para mi gusto (y con mucha diferencia) el más completo y el que mejor anda en Linux, si obviamos los drivers 2D. El driver propietario es otra historia, pero nosotros no tenemos control alguno sobre dicho driver. Es cierto que Linux aún tiene un largo camino por recorrer en lo que a drivers gráficos se refiere, pero no es un problema exclusivo de una u otra marca de chip gráfico.

----------

## davidmogar

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Os contesto a los dos conjuntamente.

para el eselect opengl solo tengo dos opciones. La que uso actualmente es xorg-x11. La otra es ati, pero al elegirla y reiniciar las X el monitor me dice que no tiene señal y se me bloquea todo. No puedo ni cambiar a una terminal para deshacer el comando.

La salida del comando strace glxinfo la teneis en este enlace http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294591/

El comando eselect mesa list da un error (!!! Error: Can't load module mesa) asi que no he podido probar.

Por ultimo, el error que comentas en dmesg ya lo habia visto, pero como no era de la tarjeta grafica (ATI) pase de el. Imagino que no tiene nada que ver.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## i92guboj

 *davidmogar wrote:*   

> Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Os contesto a los dos conjuntamente.
> 
> para el eselect opengl solo tengo dos opciones. La que uso actualmente es xorg-x11. La otra es ati, pero al elegirla y reiniciar las X el monitor me dice que no tiene señal y se me bloquea todo. No puedo ni cambiar a una terminal para deshacer el comando.

 

Perdón. Mi error. El motor opengl correcto para el driver "radeon" (el de código abierto) es "xorg-x11". Así que eso está bien. 

 *Quote:*   

> La salida del comando strace glxinfo la teneis en este enlace http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294591/
> 
> El comando eselect mesa list da un error (!!! Error: Can't load module mesa) asi que no he podido probar.

 

Como digo más arriba, dicho módulo eselect tan solo funciona para versiones de mesa iguales o superiores a la 7.9. Yo uso el ebuild incluído en el overlay "x11", que es instalable usando layman.

Le echo un vistazo a la traza y si veo algo te lo comento después.

----------

## davidmogar

Muchas gracias. Este problema me trae de cabeza.

----------

## i92guboj

En principio no hay nada raro en el volcado, yo probaría a usar mesa 7.9. Para mi ha sido la solución a muchos problemas. La aceleración hardware simplemente no funciona bien en modelos de tarjeta demasiado nuevos (no recuerdo si es tu caso, demasiados hilos en la cabeza). En principio creo que solo necesitarás instalar libX11 y mesa desde el overlay, si es que finalmente te decides a probarlo. El módulo para eselect se instalaría como una dependencia. Desde ahí podrás escoger los módulos mesa a usar.

----------

## davidmogar

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En principio no hay nada raro en el volcado, yo probaría a usar mesa 7.9. Para mi ha sido la solución a muchos problemas. La aceleración hardware simplemente no funciona bien en modelos de tarjeta demasiado nuevos (no recuerdo si es tu caso, demasiados hilos en la cabeza). En principio creo que solo necesitarás instalar libX11 y mesa desde el overlay, si es que finalmente te decides a probarlo. El módulo para eselect se instalaría como una dependencia. Desde ahí podrás escoger los módulos mesa a usar.

 

Si, es bastante nueva (unos 5 meses). En principio voy a animarme a probar lo que dices. Podrias echarme una mano? No se muy bien como hacer lo que comentas.

Gracias por todo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *davidmogar wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   En principio no hay nada raro en el volcado, yo probaría a usar mesa 7.9. Para mi ha sido la solución a muchos problemas. La aceleración hardware simplemente no funciona bien en modelos de tarjeta demasiado nuevos (no recuerdo si es tu caso, demasiados hilos en la cabeza). En principio creo que solo necesitarás instalar libX11 y mesa desde el overlay, si es que finalmente te decides a probarlo. El módulo para eselect se instalaría como una dependencia. Desde ahí podrás escoger los módulos mesa a usar. 
> 
> Si, es bastante nueva (unos 5 meses). En principio voy a animarme a probar lo que dices. Podrias echarme una mano? No se muy bien como hacer lo que comentas.
> 
> Gracias por todo.

 

Para instalar layman aquí tienes una guía (es sencilla): http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/overlays/userguide.xml

Tras instalar layman tan solo tienes que hacer esto:

```
layman -a x11

emerge -auDvN world
```

Si estás en inestable (~arch) te deberían salir libX11 y mesa como actualizables. Si no, necesitarás incluir dichos paquetes en /etc/portage/package.keywords. Quizás necesites actualizar algún otro paquete.

----------

## davidmogar

Ya tengo layman instalado y he actualizad mesa. Tras hacer eselect mesa set r600 gallium y eselect mesa set sw gallium, glxinfo muestra esto:

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on softpipe

Y glxgears esto:

912 frames in 5.0 seconds = 182.349 FPS

911 frames in 5.0 seconds = 182.144 FPS

914 frames in 5.0 seconds = 182.621 FPS

Como ves los fps han caido bastante y sigo practicamente igual que antes.

Un saludo.

----------

## i92guboj

Según las últimas noticias que tengo, gallium para tarjetas nuevas (r600 en adelante) es aún experimental. Jamás he usado un driver gallium así que no se si el problema estará ahí. Aquí están mis USE flags y la config de mi mesa:

```
# emerge -vp1 --nodeps libX11 mesa; eselect mesa list

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.0  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.9  USE="classic nptl pic -debug -gallium -gles -llvm -motif (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="r600 radeon -i810 -i915 -i965 -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r100 -r128 -r200 -r300 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB [1]

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/x11

i915 (Intel 915, 945)

i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

r600 (Radeon R600-R700)

  classic *                 

sw (Software renderer)

  classic *
```

----------

## i92guboj

Ah, una cosa más. glxgears y sus números no son indicativos absolutamente de nada.

En primer lugar, los drivers modernos deberían ajustar su FPS al VSync (velocidad de refresco vertical), todo lo que vaya por encima de eso es un gasto completamente inútil de energía y de tiempo de procesamiento. Es de lógica que si tu monitor se refresca 60 veces por segundo no puede mostrar más de 60 imágenes por segundo.

En segundo lugar glxgears jamás ha sido una fuente fiable de información para nada.

Haz tus pruebas con situaciones reales, y si hay algún problema explícanos cual es. Pero prueba sin gallium primero.

----------

## davidmogar

He pasado de gallium a classic por que con gallium era incapaz de ver videos flash en fullscreen. Con classic va normal. Estoy usando como prueba real el juego Chronium-bsu. Antes de empezar iba mal. Con gallium va a pedales o peor y con classic va ligerisimamente mejor que como iba al principio. Supongo que tendre que esperar a que mejores el soporte de las Evergreen.

Gracias por todo.

----------

## i92guboj

Tu tarjeta es muy nueva, al parecer. 

Mi sugerencia es que te inscribas en las listas de correo de radeon, y fisgonees un poco por ahí. Puede que necesiten información de los usuarios para afinar el driver, y lo más normal es que siempre anden cortos de información sobre los modelos más nuevos.

http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon

Una pregunta más, ¿estás usando KMS? Si no es así, te recomiendo que lo intentes.

----------

## davidmogar

Oki, me apuntare a la lista. Y si, tengo KMS activado en el kernel.

----------

